# Problem with Lenco Trim Tabs



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Before I called Lenco, I thought I would ask you guys. On my last trip out I noticed on the way back in my trim tabs weren't working. After cleaning the boat up I fiddled with them a little. The fuse were fine, but the neither tab would move. I did notice that the control box would buzz when I moved either switch up or down. The units are still under their 3 year warranty but I was wondering if it might be something simple I was over looking.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

The switch panel may be shorted or corroded internally. Seen it a thousand times. Get yourself a test light and check both power and ground at the panel. Also check connections at the source.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah, with both actuators not working, it it likely a short at the switch, or a ground or power connnection. It would be a rear occurrance for both acuators to die at the same time.


----------

